# Automatic Timer Tripping RCD



## D34DLY (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

So I recently had a ( and I quote ) "super super quick blow fuse" installed on my Habistat Dimming Thermostat. This was because it had recently blown due to a failed bulb, apparently damaging some of the insides. Nevertheless, I sent it off to Habistat to be repaired. It came back working :notworthy: But is now causing further problems.

My set up is as follows:

Spur -> Socket -> Extension Lead (4 Gang, Surge-Protected & Switched) -> *Digital *Timer -> 2 Gang Cube Adaptor -> UV Light & Dimming Thermostat.


Now my problem occurs at 7PM every night, when the automatic timer switches the vivarium lights off... along with the entire household's plugs.

This is inconvenient as I must then go to the mainboard and flick the plugs back on. Now I am not exactly electrical-savvy, but from some reading I can tell you that the Rcd is tripping :mf_dribble: 

Any ideas why?


----------



## D34DLY (Dec 24, 2012)

Bump for today


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What happens if you take the timer out of the equation and turn the UV and dimmer stat off by pulling the 2 gang adapter out instead of letting the timer do it? If that doesn't trip it then the timer is the cause but I'm not an electrician so no idea what could be wrong with that but the simple solution then would be a new timer.


----------



## D34DLY (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

Sorry for late reply.

Have bought a new timer (this time mechanical, as someone had suggested electronic are known for this). However it tripped again tonight.

It seems unpredictable now however. With the electronic, it was every night - now it is only some nights!

I'd also thought that it was the 2 way gang adaptor, so swapped it out for one which was fused. That solved the problem for one night. The next it tripped... again

(I keep referring to "nights" as it only ever trips when the lights go out, at 7pm)


----------



## D34DLY (Dec 24, 2012)

Bump. Please help me solve this really annoying problem


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

So it trips the main switch yes?
you thought it was the thermostat but now a new one yes?
you thought it was the timer so changed it yes? (digital ones are much better BTW)
next on the list is the extension lead yes?

if the answer to all the above is YES then:
change the extension lead or 2 Gang Cube Adaptor (both of them have pour wiring inside them not really designed for switching on and off so often)

use others around the home which are not needed to "test it"

if it continues then you got something wrong with the wiring inside the viv electrics


----------



## Mr Jingles (Sep 2, 2013)

I suspect one of 3 possibles here:
1, There is still a fault in the Habistat unit after the repair that the RCD is reading as a fault when the power supply is taken off.

2, You may require a timer that has specifically 'volt free contacts' (it will be stated on the packaging). Far too long winded to go into..

3, Your household RCD at the board may be faulty (it happens).

I would suggest the following to completely eliminate the rogue element.
Connect the habistat to the socket as directly as you can i.e directly plugged in or with just one single extended flex and nothing else.
Try turning the Haistat on and off and see if this trips the RCD.
If it doesn't, add in the timer. If it then trips it the fault is with the timer and the solution may be a volt free model.
Timeguard do a volt free model part number NTT03 (digital).
OR you could fit a Timeguard FST-17 7 day timer spur. Thats a timer and a spur all in one.

Hope any of this helps.


----------



## D34DLY (Dec 24, 2012)

Mr Jingles said:


> I suspect one of 3 possibles here:
> 1, There is still a fault in the Habistat unit after the repair that the RCD is reading as a fault when the power supply is taken off.
> 
> 2, You may require a timer that has specifically 'volt free contacts' (it will be stated on the packaging). Far too long winded to go into..
> ...


Not too sure what the problem was in the end. I now have an extension lead, with the UVB and Thermostat plugged in (both on their own timers, with a 1 or 2 delay between the two). 

It was worked so far!: victory:


----------

